# Using trees as fence posts?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Quick question: what are your recommendations for the best way to use trees as part of a fence line for my new pasture? I will be putting in posts in the large field portion, but where part of it runs through the woods, posts would be hard to put in, and there are lots of large trees I can use. Obviously I don't want to screw anything into the trees, and they are already limbed to 6 feet or so (higher if there were low-hanging branches). Any thoughts?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have seen people do it here, but it can kill the tree and has killed trees. It's considered "lazy man's" fencing.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

waresbear said:


> I have seen people do it here, but it can kill the tree and has killed trees. It's considered "lazy man's" fencing.


Looking up some Internet sites at the moment. There are better options than just screwing something into the tree, or worse, slapping some wire around it. Have seen a few sites suggest using a board (photo # 1), but I think I like the idea of the webbing better (photo # 2). So I guess I kind of answered my own question. Still, I'm interested in hearing from anyone who has done this successfully. I will only be using this pasture from about September to December.

To be clear, I will be putting in posts for about 2 or more acres, but because I need to get through woods and a stream, putting in posts will be near impossible (tree roots, rock). So I'm looking at using maybe 4 trees to run the electric fence through that little wooded area so I can connect my other pasture to the new one. That way, I just open a gate, and have an instant pasture rotation. And they have shade, as well as various kinds of terrain.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been using trees to install fences for 35 years, hundreds of them. I should have a bunch of dead trees. At least junipers and hardwoods are not going to be affected by several nails going into them. Trust me.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

charrorider said:


> I've been using trees to install fences for 35 years, hundreds of them. I should have a bunch of dead trees. At least junipers and hardwoods are not going to be affected by several nails going into them. Trust me.


So do you just nail the insulators right into the tree and then keep checking to make sure the tree hasn't grow around them?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have seen fir killed, or maybe they were ready to die anyways, by nailing into them.  However that's a cool adapter thing for trees. I have heard many call it Lazy man's fence post, I have no problem with it though, i could use some lazy time, lol.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

Acadianartist. Yes, you can do that, or better nail the 2x4 or the 2x6 to the tree (you don't have to drive the nail all the way in, if it's long enough) and the insulators to the lumber.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

waresbear said:


> I have seen fir killed, or maybe they were ready to die anyways, by nailing into them. However that's a cool adapter thing for trees. I have heard many call it Lazy man's fence post, I have no problem with it though, i could use some lazy time, lol.


I can see how doing it wrong could harm the tree, but then again, every post I have to sink in is another tree that was cut so still a dead tree.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi AA!

I have seen barbed wire installed as in the first foto (except w/o a plastic sleeve), and the installation was quite old, as the wire and T-posts were rusty. It was still a sound fence-line, tho, and the trees didn't appear to be having issues. Was mostly on T-posts, with an occasional conifer.

Steve


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Hi AA!
> 
> I have seen barbed wire installed as in the first foto (except w/o a plastic sleeve), and the installation was quite old, as the wire and T-posts were rusty. It was still a sound fence-line, tho, and the trees didn't appear to be having issues. Was mostly on T-posts, with an occasional conifer.
> 
> Steve


Yes, the first method with the board would seem to be the easiest, if not the prettiest. Not sure where I would find the webbing (and how I would keep it tight) for the second method. Ideally, you would have webbing with a little give to it that could be re-adjusted as the tree grows. Or what about long zip-ties? They wouldn't expand, but I could just cut them and replace as the tree grows. 

The reason for the sleeves in the first photo, as I understand it, is to prevent moisture and sap from causing a short. 

I will also be using about 4 T-posts down by the water. These will get removed before everything freezes solid, because in the spring, the water runs high, and would rip them out of the soil. So that portion of the fence will be entirely removable. Lots of handles should make it pretty easy.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

My previous pasture was partially in very mature woodland. It was part of an old Victorian farm and the layout of the fields meant that some of the trees had been used as posts with each renewal of the fencing. They didn’t cut into the neighbouring crop fields to go around the trees, their roots or rocks. Various forms of attaching the wire had been used; the last version was staples attached either directly to the tree or using wooden planks, similar to your picture. 
I was there for fifteen years and the trees were very healthy; I had three or four large ones come down due to storms and age but they were in the centre of the woods. I think if there is any disease in the area then a hole is going to increase the risk but that can be caused by any damage and not just fencing. It may become a problem if you wrap something around the tree. 
I did use an electric fence through the centre but I went for a portable one so I could zigzag around the trees. 
Twenty years after leaving and I still pass the field; the fencing and trees I got to know so well from having to maintain them, are still healthy.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

As long as the tree is big enough (which it would be or it wouldn't make a strong enough post), I don't think a few nails in it would be that harmful. Trees are incredibly resilient. Wrapping anything around it tight enough to hold the wire sounds more dangerous as the tree can't grow and will start to grow bark over the wire/strap. The fact that you're using the tree as a post vs. chopping it down is fantastic!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jan1975 said:


> As long as the tree is big enough (which it would be or it wouldn't make a strong enough post), I don't think a few nails in it would be that harmful. Trees are incredibly resilient. Wrapping anything around it tight enough to hold the wire sounds more dangerous as the tree can't grow and will start to grow bark over the wire/strap. The fact that you're using the tree as a post vs. chopping it down is fantastic!


Yes, you're right, also, it occurred to me that a squirrel could easily chew through that webbing! So board it is. The idea of the board is that as the tree grows, it pushes the entire board out rather than growing around the fasteners. And we have tons of leftover board from the barn build. Not pressure-treated, but easy to throw out and replace and better for the environment. I will, however, screw real fasteners onto the board. 

The trees that are going to be used are pretty massive. And if one comes down or dies eventually, there are lots of other trees to use in their place. Our 13 acres are full of mature trees that all eventually die. The oldest species we have is maple, and we estimate those to be about 150 years. Many others are not as long-lived (poplars, birches, and lots of conifers) so once they reach maturity, it's just a matter of time before they need to come down. In the 10 years we've lived here, I've seen our skyline change each year as old trees fell and new ones took their place in the open canopy. The ones that fall are cut up by hubby for firewood. We've never had to cut a live tree to heat our house in the 10 years we've lived here because there are enough deadfalls to get us through the winter easily. 

The skyline and view from my back deck (the opening from the old to the new pasture is just a little ways to the right of this photo):


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

And here is the layout of our land with the new pasture in the back (top left of photo - this is just a rough layout and may not be exact). The yellow lines are gates and the red is the laneway between the current and the new pasture where some trees will be used as posts. The white stars are where actual posts will be sunk in. Again, I welcome your thoughts. We hope to get started on this next weekend.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> And here is the layout of our land with the new pasture in the back (top left of photo - this is just a rough layout and may not be exact). The yellow lines are gates and the red is the laneway between the current and the new pasture where some trees will be used as posts. The white stars are where actual posts will be sunk in. Again, I welcome your thoughts. We hope to get started on this next weekend.


Ooh; What Fun! Your horses will like that 

PS: AA, is the white all planned to be e-fence? I think I would do at least the back pasture in 3 or 4 wire regular fence. For peace-of-mind, as you will be unable to see your babies when they are back there. Use stainless steel screws, and you won't have to worry about rust/corrosion. More expensive up-front, but they will last forever.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Where you plan on constructing the new pasture,...at the end of the alleyway and entrance to the "new" pasture I would put up a real gate...
Pin it open if you will but there will be a day you need to enclose the horses at the top end while you do work in the alleyway and they will undoubtedly be underfoot in the way of the machinery you need to use...
It is far easier to plan a gated entry than have to make changes to configurations later especially if doing electric.
Aside from that it will give you a strong point for a circuit finished or circled and brought back as another line strung of fence...

I too like the idea of something far more "permanent" in nature along your property back perimeter boundary than just electrical wire.
I would look at installing wire fence with top-board, and then put that wire on it so it is hot, the horses will _not _challenge it and they sure won't willingly go toward it nor pass through it knowing they will get bit!!
I see you are remote, which is why I would make my perimeter fence substantially stronger for their protection and my brain resting more comfortably.
You also refer to trees dropping and having a abundance of firewood....takes a lot more to take down a "hard" fence than a piece of wire..even down a hard fence is a deterrent to a escapee cause there is a lot more to navigate to leave._ 
I'm a worrier..._
Most times when a horse gets loose they head for the barn,_ but not always_....being "remote" also brings other threats of trespassers of animal and human nature into the equation.
South of my area sadly there has been horse stealing, killing and butchering, {not always in that order}, for meat and shooting at them to scare, hurt or kill for "fun"...:-x 
I bring my horses in at night always for that reason...at dusk my horses are near the barn gates waiting to come in to their acre paddock fenced with board fencing.
_I still worry, but not as much.
_I decided a long time ago when my horses came home I would not make it easy for them to escape or be "helped" to leave...I would know something was up cause it would be darn noisy ripping down or apart my fence and my dogs sound-off very loudly when anyone even is near mine or my neighbors fence-line.
Just some thoughts from this worrier...:wink:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Yep, we use trees. None have ever died. Worst thing that has happened is going to cut some trees and hitting insulators that have completely grown in. Half our pasture is secured by trees!


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

Only disadvantage I've had from using trees as fence posts is that eventually the tree will die (whether the tree was used as a post or not). Then when it crashes down there is quite the repair job. But it's not that much different than when some other tree not involved as a post dies and then crashes down on the fence.

There is some value to planning critical locations like corners and gate posts around the location of specific tree species. Trees like cedars and walnuts that the horses won't chew and girdle the inside are good choices. Most of the hardwoods are not such good choices.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions all! The entire perimeter will be done with three strands of hot wire, like the current pasture. My horses do not question the electric fence, and I do plan on walking (probably riding) the perimeter daily. If there is anyone that's paranoid about good fencing, it's me! Sadly, top board all around is too costly for this larger area, and would require a lot more posts going in. There is lots of good grass in there, so no need for the horses to go elsewhere. They have never tested the pasture they're in now, even when they'd eaten every last blade of grass. I have a winter paddock with top board for dry-lotting, winter, and if I have any doubts about the electric fence (power outages, storms, etc.). This is really just a secondary pasture so I can keep them out a bit longer than I did last summer. By December or so, there will be too much snow to put them in there so sit will be shut down again until the next fall. 

Falling trees and limbs are a constant source of work, but I don't mind it, since I already keep the area around my current pasture well-trimmed. It's just the reality of keeping horses in wooded areas. The positives are shade and natural shelter.


----------

